# ACS Skill assessment for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently in Sydney from Dec 2011 and looking to apply for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa. 

I am gathering information to apply for visa and found that my first step should be Skill assessment and next would be taking IELTS (band 7). 

*I have few queries regarding Skill assessment. *

I have resignation letter or Service certificate in companies letterhead with start date, end date, designation and sign of HR. But it doesnt have description of duties performed and did not mention whether it is full time or part time. Will it have any impact to my Skill assessment application ? 

My total experience till date is 6 years and my overseas experience will be 1 year by this December. Will I get 5 points for 1 year Overseas experience even if I apply to Skill assessment before December 2012 ?

Considering 6 to 8 months for granting a visa, If I apply EOI in January 2013 and If I was invited to apply for Visa in March 2013, what impact will my application have ? I am concerned about Occupation ceiling or quota and the dates (June 2013), since the application is made on March 2013 and the processing goes beyond June 2013.

Will applying in March 2013 have more chances for rejection for any reason like occupation ceiling? 

My Spouse has 1.5 years of IT experience. to get 5 points for Spouse qualification, should I submit a separate Skill assessment application for my spouse as well ?


Thanks for reading my post and your help.
Venu.


----------



## keytofreedom (May 28, 2015)

Has anyone applied for ACS skills assessment from the UK?
If so, what authorities did you choose to certify employment references and qualification documents?

Thanks!


----------

